# Problème avec les accents dans les .java



## Oxydeon (4 Février 2011)

Hello,

J'éprouve des problèmes avec les fichier .java crée sous Windows.  Lorsque je les réedite sous mac (aussi bien avec jgrasp que eclipse mais pas Fraise par contre), les caractères sont modifiés.
Exemple: découvertMax devient dÈcouvertMax.

Je sais que cela est du au charset différent sur Mac (pas trop bien compris).
Y a-t'il moyen de résoudre cela?

Merci bien


----------



## ntx (4 Février 2011)

Dans Eclipse il y a une option pour changer l'encodage des fichiers de ton projet. Fouille


----------



## Oxydeon (5 Février 2011)

Magnifique, c'est résolu, il suffisait de me soufler le mot encodage pour que je trouve. 
Merci bien!


----------

